# moving to nodak



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm sure this has been covered before numerous times but a buddy and i plan on moving to nodak in the near future and i was wondering how long you need to be a resident for hunting and fishing. i know in minnesota you need to be a resident for a certain amount of time before you can buy resident licences. we plan to buy our minnesota lifetime licences and then move to nd. any help would be great.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think it is somthing like 6 months.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like i'll need to move in the spring then. :lol: tyler matt won a $250 in st. cloud on sunday. did you guys loose any boxes on the way home.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

He won...what the fock. No we didnt loose any boxes. I guess you better move in the spring so we can grind the snows again!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

grindin' is music to my ears.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's 6 months...but the GNF will wave that if you can prove you now live here.You would have to contact them.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks ken. i'll have to check that out


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

If you are gainfully employed and your supervisor is willing to certify that you will be employed with him for the next six months that time period can be waived for any liscence that is not a lottery draw. In other words, small game, fishing, upland and waterfowl but not for deer or the turkeys.

Moved here on August 1 2002 and was able to purchase resident licences that fall but not hunt deer.

Tom


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to ND Ryan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Have a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks bob. i'm not sure when i will actually be moving across the border but thanks for the welcome in advance.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome home Ryan :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Gods country!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You'll never regret it Ryan!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for all the great replys guys. can't wait to be one of you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

For every spot I show you that is $20 up front..hehehe. :wink:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I'll be in Fargo the end of next May.

Am I gonna leave you in the dust this time Ryan? :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love hunting so much in this state that I even had a much higher paying job opportunity to move to Grand Forks (I know it is in ND) and didn't take it because it was too far from the hunting I love! Where else in the world can you hunt waterfowl in the morning, upland birds in the afternoon, and catch some fall walleyes in between! Granted you could do this in SD, NE, or IA but the land here is still much more accessible than in those areas!!!

Hope to see ya in the field some day!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the prairie!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

You have probably already done this, but here is the link for the non-resident residency waiver:

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/docs/sfn-6085.pdf


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

hi Ryan,

since I moved in ND and I will have to wait until after six months and become resident and u will have to bring ur birth certific and hunting safety certific that is all u need and good luck join in ND


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm corssing my finger as we speak...If i get the job, you will have another Soda making the migration out west..

Oh by the way thanks Jed for the job posting!!!

keepin it reeeeel


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I figured that was a pretty good fit for you. Hopefully I can get a job out that way. We will see.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u right Grander :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Madison said:


> I'm corssing my finger as we speak...If i get the job, you will have another Soda making the migration out west..


Sweeeeeeeet. Scary to think you'll be working 2 blocks from my place. Bismarck will never be the same... :lol:


----------

